# Yet another "What is it"?



## Charley Davidson (Jun 23, 2013)

Got this with my grinding sharpening deal and not sure what it is or how it works or what it's missing. Looks like part of a dumore tool post grinder with missing parts. what is really weird though it has a centrifugal brake/clutch in the end opposite the stone. Any ideas or a spot on answer?


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it is for dressing a diamond wheel


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 23, 2013)

I am going to guess that is a brake.
It would be actuated by release of pins that would release the shoes which were then already spinning.  

I have no reason to think I know this, nor do I own one.  But that is my guess.  I cannot imagine a need for a centrifugal clutch to start a wheel!! 

Bernie


----------



## Syaminab (Jun 23, 2013)

On universal grinders, it is used to dress the wheel. It can be used with oxide aluminum up to CBN. what you have is a pro dressing device. Look for videos about auto dressing to see it work.
Also called rotary dresser.
regards.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow!

So what is the clutch for?


Bernie


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm thinking it expands to limit the speed of  the dressing wheel to a slower speed than the wheel being dressed to allow even dressing.    Maybe we need more pictures--the dressing wheel sure looks in rough condition--:thinking:--Dave


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 24, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Wow!
> 
> So what is the clutch for?
> 
> ...





  The clutch limmits the speed so it will dress the wheel. With out it it would spin at the same speed as the wheel you are dressing and wouldn't do anything. I used one when we mounted a diamond wheel on a hub. Once a diamond wheel is mounted on a hub you should not remove it.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 24, 2013)

the centrifical unit isn't a clutch--it is a brake that drags to slow down the dresser stone slower than the wheel being dressed which is suppling the power.    Dave


----------

